# Bilderbearbeitung Modelfotos



## Juliadf (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite als Model und bearbeite meine Bilder selbst.
Ich habe letztens gehört, das die Promis ihre Bilder airbrushen lassen wenn sie damit unzufrieden sind. Airbrushing ist doch kein eigenständiges Programm oder? Ich meine, diese dämlichen Frauenzeitschriften drücken sich ja nicht Fachmännisch genug aus, dass man es dann nach nachmachen könnte

Beispiel:
http://www.gobritney.com/album3878/britney-spears-3878-72385.html


Das ist Britney am Strand, und das unten drunter eine Woche später, beim Photoshooting. Klar das da getrickst wurde. Nur: Wie?

http://www.gobritney.com/displayimage.php?album=topn&cat=0&pos=72&sort=


Und diese Seite hat mich auch begeistert, denn sie zeigt die Möglichkeiten der Bildbearbeitung in Perfektion:
http://homepage.mac.com/gapodaca/digital/bikini/

Meine Frage nun: Wie macht man das?

Danke für euere Hilfe!


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2005)

Die ersten beiden Links gehen bei mir (firefox) nicht.

Alex


----------



## chritz tosh (2. Juni 2005)

Zum letzten Link (die anderen beiden füren ins Leere):
Beeindruckend, vor allem das Portrait. Da hat jemand Zeit gehabt.
Also hier ist schon eine Menge Handarbeit und gutes Photoshop-Know-How von nöten!
Hierfür gibt es keinen Filter, den man schnell drüber lässt.

Aber die Jungs (und Mädels!) hier, haben dir bestimmt ein geeignetes Tutorial.

Grüße, chritz


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juni 2005)

Hi, da gibt es hier ein Tutorial zu, was im Netz weit verbreitet ist, und du das Ergebnis auch auf deinem letzten Link zu sehen bekommst: Tutorials.de

 Und hier noch ein weiteres, welches auch nicht schlecht ist: theparallax

 Wenn es fragen gibt, einfach nochmal melden. So schwer ist es eigentlich gar nicht.


 greetz


----------



## Boromir (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hier eine Anleitung wie ich es immer mache:

-Bild öffnen
-zwei mal Strg-J drücken (duplizieren)
-oberste Ebene ausblenden (klick auf das Augensymbol)
-mittlere Ebene aktivieren
-Ebenenmodus auf abdunkeln stellen
-Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden (40%)
-mittlere Ebene ausblenden und oberste Ebene aktivieren
-Ebenenmodus auf aufhellen stellen
-Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden (60%)
-zur mittleren Ebene wechseln und die Deckkraft auf 40% setzen
-Hintergrundeben ausblenden
-neue Ebene erstellen und in der Ebenenpallette ganz nach oben ziehen
-Alt-Taste gedrückt halten und „sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren“
 (es entsteht eine reduzierte Version in der neuen Ebene)
-Hintergrundebene wieder einblenden, die beiden duplikate ausblenden
-oberste Ebene aktivieren und Deckkraft auf 40% stellen (allgem. Weichzeichnungseffekt)
-auf der obersten Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen
-X drücken dadurch ist Schwarz die Vordergrundfarbe
-weichen Pinsel wählen und alles außer die Haut übermalen also Augen, Haare, Kleidung etc
-fertig

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2005)

Hai,

eine gute Antwort hast du ja jetzt bekommen, aber war es nötig die Frage in 3 verschiedenen Bereichen zu posten ? ;-] 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Juliadf (2. Juni 2005)

Nun ja, die Tips waren alle nicht schlecht, aber das erklärt mir hauptsächliche wie man im Gesicht Haut etc bearbeitet. Mein Hauptproblem ist das "schlanker" machen vom Körper, wo bei angeblich eine Airbrushing Technik verwendet wird.

Gruß Julia


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2005)

Bei so etwas würde ich mal den "Verflüssigen" Filter ausprobieren.

Alex


----------



## McAce (2. Juni 2005)

Das ist soweit nicht ganz einfach da es auf das Bild ankommt. 

Werde mal sehen ob ich es schaffe heute noch ein Tutorial zu dem Thema zu schreiben.

Du kannst aber auch schon viele unvortelhafte Stelle durch geschickte Posen 
verstecken.


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juni 2005)

Mit dem Verflüssigen Filter kann man nur arbeiten, wenn das Bild einen einigermaßen einfarbigen und nicht strukturierten Hintergrund hat, so wie im angehängten Beispiel.
  Über Bild > Verflüssigen, einfach mal ein wenig ausprobieren, gehört nicht viel dazu...
  Brushen würde man eher um glatte oberflächen zu erreichen, ähnlich wie die Tutorials mit dem Weichzeichner.


 Edit: hab da jetzt nochmal schnell ein drittes zugefügt, was gebrushed ist. Ist aber eigentlich ein schlechtes Beispielbild, weil man kaum was ändern musste. 
 Kurzanleitung: Sagen wir mal du möchtest ein "Loch" ausbessern, wie im Beispielbild, dann ist die Farbe im Loch, dunkler als die umliegenden. Daher musst du einen nebenliegenden helleren Ton aufnehmen, und das Loch einfach überbrushen.. Dann etwas Deckkraft wegnehmen, vielleicht noch weichzeichnen, der Wischfinger mit geringem Druck kann auch ganz nützlich sein..



  gruß


----------



## Juliadf (2. Juni 2005)

Okay, danke dir, wenn du es fertig hast kannst du mir ja eine pn schreiben, damit ich bescheid weiß. THX


----------



## Juliadf (2. Juni 2005)

Mensch ihr seid alle so hilfsbereit, ein großes Lob!


----------



## Juliadf (2. Juni 2005)

Hm,
Ich habe leider nicht ganz so viel Ahnung von Photoshop, was meinst du mit Brushen und wie genau verflüssigt man das es etwas verschwindet und es trotzdem so schön natürlich aussieht wie in dem hier geposteten Beispiel?

Lustig, das hier als beispiel gleich bilder von meiner HP verwendet werden *


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2005)

Verflüssigen ist ein Filter der im Menü Filter in den neueren Versionen von PS zu finden ist. Falls dieser bei Dir vorhanden ist empfehle ich dir einfach mal damit herumzuexperimentieren. Ausserdem gibt es hier auch schon einige Beiträge die auf dieses Filter näher eingehen.

Alex


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juni 2005)

Zum brushen habe ich dir oben etwas geschrieben, deutlich?

 Was das Verflüssigen angeht, das ist echt nicht schwer. Du rufst verflüssigen über
 Bild > Verflüssigen auf. Dann wählst du das Werkzeug was im Anhang markiert ist. Rechts im Verflüssigen Menü, kannst du die Werkzeug Spitzen Größe auswählen, eine ziemlich Große, im Beispiel 150px. Dann einfach mal ein wenig ausprobieren, ist wirklich nicht schwer. Aber wie oben schon gesagt, kommt es auch immer auf das Ausgangsbild an.


 gruß


----------



## Juliadf (2. Juni 2005)

@everone: Danke schon mal für euere tätige Mithilfe.

@McAce: Würde mich freuen, wenn du ein Tutorial schreibst. Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Boromir (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

eine schnelle und einfache Methode um abzuspecken ist folgende:
man nimmt das Lassowerkzeug und erstellt eine grobe Auswahl um die betreffende Stelle.
Wichtig dabei ist das auch Teile des Hintergrundes mit ausgewählt werden.
Dann Strg-J um die Auswahl auf eine neue Ebene zu legen.
Jetzt das Verschiebenwerkzeug wählen und in Richtung Körper verschieben, je stärker die Abspeckung um so mehr Hintergrund muss mit ausgewählt werden.
Fehlerhafte stellen mit dem Kopierstempel nachbearbeiten.
Bsp:


----------



## da_Dj (2. Juni 2005)

Wenn du deine eigenen Bilder bearbeiten möchtest, ein guter Rat 
Auch wenn der PC immer mehr einfliesst um Bilder nachträglich zu "verschönern" (wenn man es so nennen kann) so kann man zu einem Großteil auch im Vorfeld schon eine Menge durch gutes Make-Up sowie Beleuchtung erreichen, was dir die meiste Arbeit erspart und meist noch ein Ticken besser aussieht  

Meine Meinung!


----------



## braungraphix (2. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe der Link ist noch nicht vertreten!

http://www.theparallax.org/wissen/grafik/photoshop/beauty/index.html

 Ist aufs Gesicht reduziert kannst du jedoch auch auf den gesamten Körper anwenden. Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.


----------



## zenga (3. Juni 2005)

Von viedeo2brain.de gibt es eine Schulungs-CD, "Photoshop CS für Fotografen" (40€),
da könnte vielleicht was passendes drauf sein.

http://www.video2brain.com/de/php/s...f%FCr%20Fotografen%20Schulungs-CD&CMI%20Seite


----------



## Vale-Feil (10. August 2005)

mach doch einfach mal ein Bild rein und lass uns Sachen versuchen. Und dann kannste den fragen bei dem dir das Bild am meisten gefallen hat, woe ers gemacht hat.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. August 2005)

Da sich Julia zwei Monate lang nicht gemeldet hat, denke ich, dass sie das "Problem" gemeistert hat. 

Nebenbei: versuch13 hatte sich schon an ihren Photos "zu schaffen gemacht".


----------

